# Is it legal to drive in NSW or QLD with a Victorian license?



## tony.is.softdev (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have a Victorian learner permit. I'm planning to apply for a probationary licence next year. I've never had a driving license before, so this will be my first. I'm also planning to travel to other state once the social distancing rules are eased.

My questions are


Once I have my probationary licence, is it legal to drive in any other state with a Victorian license? Do I have to apply for an interstate license or something?
 In case if I go to any other state (let's say NSW or QLD), is it possible to apply for a probationary licence there with a Victorian learner permit? Do I have to apply a learner permit in the state that I plan to travel/move to?

Thanks.
Tony


----------

